# Replacement HO motors ..;



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

This might just be an exercise, haven't gotten them yet, but they are ordered ...
I wanted [another] replacement motor for a HO brass unit, I already have two dozen or so different motors, but wanted something just a little different ..
These -may- fit the bill, I wanted a slightly larger [these are 18mm square], length didn't matter a whole bunch [these are 36mm long] , but I wanted something with a rather long shaft as I wanted to put the flywheel on the same end as the drive joint, and these should do that easily ..
The output shaft is a 2mm diameter , which is fairly standard, and can easily be cut shorter by spinning them and putting a file on the shaft, for some this may not be suitable as they have no shaft coming out the other end ..
Stall draw is very reasonable at 12 volt, someplace around 1.16 amperes, very good, a LOT of torque for such a small motor .. and speed was nice and slow at full voltage ..

Cost was only us$ 2.15 each, with free [slow] shipping ..


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I just installed a mabuchi motor into my blue goose tenshodo locomotive and it runs pretty good. Still have to finish dcc install though


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just curious, but that motor looks very similar to
the defunct vane control my mechanic replaced 
in my Dodge Ram truck's a/c duct work.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

could be, it was designed for power mirrors mainly ... could have many other uses ?? but, it's cheap enough! the actual model number is in the photo description ..


----------

